# who ships snow plows overseas



## kevin peters (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been trying via the internet to get a snow plow for our 2001 kawasaki mule shipped to New Zealand. Everywhere I try don't seem to ship overseas. We do not have them available in New Zealand. I realise I would need to probably get a universal fitting one as our Mule is fairly old, can anyone help out?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I thank American mfg ships overseas. I cannot remember the company's name but they are in Germany. It might be cheaper to make a plow. And mount. Shipping is going to cost you an arm and a leg. There are spec's all over the net one how to make one.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

boss has some overseas, might want to contact them. or PM [email protected] http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=36270 he should be able to hook you up as well


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*International air freight*

you can after some studying your subject, place a telephone order, the dealer can have the plow strapped to a pallet and sent via a freight forwarding company, to a Air New Zealand freight office for example.

http://www.airnewzealand.co.nz/international-cargo

http://www.dhl.co.nz/en/logistics/freight_transportation/air_freight.html

http://www.sneddens.co.nz/index.asp?pageID=2145832030

http://comparecargorates.com/

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=144c166c3850a584&biw=1024&bih=536


----------

